# Taxis at Chicago Union Station?



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi, we will be arriving at Chicago's Union Station in the mid afternoon, and would like to take a taxi to our hotel about a mile away. Are there usually taxis available there, like at an airport?

We will be a party of 2 adults and 2 children, and I would like for us all to be using seat belts during the ride. Are there mini-van type of taxis available there? Or should we take two taxis? Can you pick & choose which taxi you want, or are you supposed to take the first one in the "line"? Please help me envision what this is like at the station.

Thanks.


----------



## AG1 (Feb 17, 2010)

Guest said:


> Hi, we will be arriving at Chicago's Union Station in the mid afternoon, and would like to take a taxi to our hotel about a mile away. Are there usually taxis available there, like at an airport?
> We will be a party of 2 adults and 2 children, and I would like for us all to be using seat belts during the ride. Are there mini-van type of taxis available there? Or should we take two taxis? Can you pick & choose which taxi you want, or are you supposed to take the first one in the "line"? Please help me envision what this is like at the station.
> 
> Thanks.


Taxis are plentiful around the station at that time.There is a line up and usually you take the first in line .I don't think picking a larger van out of the line if needed would be a problem.Seat belts are recommended based on my few rides with fast cabbies in Chicago.


----------



## ThayerATM (Feb 17, 2010)

Guest said:


> Hi, we will be arriving at Chicago's Union Station in the mid afternoon, and would like to take a taxi to our hotel about a mile away. Are there usually taxis available there, like at an airport?
> We will be a party of 2 adults and 2 children, and I would like for us all to be using seat belts during the ride. Are there mini-van type of taxis available there? Or should we take two taxis? Can you pick & choose which taxi you want, or are you supposed to take the first one in the "line"? Please help me envision what this is like at the station.
> 
> Thanks.


Last time we were there (Last November) all the taxi's were in a long line across the street, but you could get one in a heartbeat after crossing the street with the light. I don't remember any van or suv taxi's but I think that seatbelets are required to be available for use, depending on size of passenger. I don't know about kid seats. You'll probably have to take the first in line, but they sure are there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks. I don't want to mess with bringing along booster seats for just a short taxi ride, but I don't want to do the "kids on the lap" routine -- I want them securely buckled under seat belts. So, finding a taxi with room for 4 people with modest luggage shouldn't be a problem?


----------



## frj1983 (Feb 17, 2010)

You will find the taxis on the west side of Canal Street.

Enter the Great Hall from the Amtrak area and then go left and look for the stairs to your left(yes left again) and then ascend the stairs and go out the door...there should be taxis waiting.

Welcome to Chicago!


----------



## ThayerATM (Feb 17, 2010)

Guest said:


> Thanks. I don't want to mess with bringing along booster seats for just a short taxi ride, but I don't want to do the "kids on the lap" routine -- I want them securely buckled under seat belts. So, finding a taxi with room for 4 people with modest luggage shouldn't be a problem?


Finding a taxi will be no problem at all. There might be come contingencies not included in this discussion, like being there in the middle of the night, or the kids are only four months old, and two years old.  Short of that, you shouldn't have much of a problem, unless the taxi driver has so much "stuff" in the front passenger seat that you all have to cram into the back seat. <_< If that's the case, take two taxis for the "short taxi ride," or ask the cabbie to clean up his car. :lol:

I realize that is a real concern to you, and don't mean to make light of it; but taxis are around all of the time during the day, and I'm sure that they'll accommodate your family.


----------



## amtrakmichigan (Feb 17, 2010)

In my opinion and generally speaking Chicago has the best Cab's and Cabbies of all major cities I have visited. Generally the cabs are clean (as clean as one can expect for a cab I guess) and most of the cabbies I have encountered are friendly and honest. Many times I have traveled by cab in Chicago with 4 passengers without any problems. I have however had a couple cabbies tell me that they generally won't allow a passenger in the front seat if they are in or going to a known bad neighborhood or the passenger is a shaddy looking character, but I'm sure you won't have to worry about that. Expect about a $8 - $10 (+tip) cab ride from the station to your hotel. You should easily be able to fit all your luggage for 4 people within reason in a trunk of a Ford Crown Victoria (90% of the Chicago cabs). I think a whole Amtrak train can fit in a Crown Vic trunk. Depending on where you are from, you may think that Chicago cabbie drivers are crazy on the road. Well ...they are to a certain extent, but sit back and relaxe and enjoy the views of the city. The cabbies also seem to drive more "sane" when kids are passengers. The cabbies know what they are doing and will get you to your destanation safely. Enjoy your trip, I'm sure you will LOVE Chicago


----------



## dart330 (Feb 17, 2010)

I visited Chicago for the first time a few years back and took a taxi to the hotel. As we were heading to the station doors, a man asked if we were getting a cab, acted like he worked there (it was winter, everyone had coats on). He opened the door and took us to the line of waiting cabs. Turned out to be a guy working the visitors for tip money. I would suggest avoiding those people and saving yourself getting hit up for money.


----------



## Chatter163 (Feb 17, 2010)

ThayerATM said:


> Short of that, you shouldn't have much of a problem, unless the taxi driver has so much "stuff" in the front passenger seat that you all have to cram into the back seat. <_< If that's the case, take two taxis for the "short taxi ride," or ask the cabbie to clean up his car.


Nonsense. If the front seat is jammed, simply go to the next taxi. And I say that as one who drove a cab while in college.


----------



## John Bredin (Feb 17, 2010)

amtrakmichigan said:


> Generally the cabs are clean (as clean as one can expect for a cab I guess) and most of the cabbies I have encountered are friendly and honest.


Clean, honest and polite, mostly. Actively friendly? Many, but many others are too involved in a cell-phone conversation for that. :blink: Actually, it doesn't bother me as long as they're using a hands-free device, especially since I'm often on my cell-phone too. :lol:



> Expect about a $8 - $10 (+tip) cab ride from the station to your hotel.


Sounds about right.



> Depending on where you are from, you may think that Chicago cabbie drivers are crazy on the road. Well ... they are to a certain extent, but sit back and relaxe and enjoy the views of the city.


Us Chicagoans *want* cabbies to drive "crazy"!  Generally, we take a cab only because we're in a hurry.

Flying along at full-speed on Lower Wacker Drive heading for Union or Ogilvie Station to catch a train -- concrete walls on either side, no shoulders, several blocks without a traffic signal, and the hard turn at Wolf Point where the river splits -- makes one realize why they decided to film chase scenes in both recent Batman movies down there. 



> Enjoy your trip, I'm sure you will LOVE Chicago.


Ditto. Welcome to the City of Big Shoulders, (still) "player with railroads".


----------



## librarian (Feb 17, 2010)

Beware of the people pretending to be a taxi driver, standing at the door of the station. They are still there, especially in the evening. It happened to us on Feb 7. We had used the elevator in the station which emerges across the street from the taxi line, and before I could stop it, my wife agreed and he went racing across the street jaywalking with our bags. It cost me $ 20 while the taxi ride was only $ 10.

If you go into the Great Hall, and up the steps, you might avoid this. Of course, no elevator that way.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

OP here. So, can I use the elevators and still avoid the fake redcaps? We won't have tons of luggage, but keeping an eye on two preschoolers and 2-3 bags would be easier without having to go up steps.

Sorry about the stupid questions with cabs. In some places I've been some of the "taxis" are just small to midsized cars with almost no trunk space. The front seat is covered with the cabbie's meter & clipboard & stuff. Barely enough room for two full sized adults, let alone with two largish kids besides.


----------



## jmbgeg (Feb 17, 2010)

Guest said:


> Hi, we will be arriving at Chicago's Union Station in the mid afternoon, and would like to take a taxi to our hotel about a mile away. Are there usually taxis available there, like at an airport?
> We will be a party of 2 adults and 2 children, and I would like for us all to be using seat belts during the ride. Are there mini-van type of taxis available there? Or should we take two taxis? Can you pick & choose which taxi you want, or are you supposed to take the first one in the "line"? Please help me envision what this is like at the station.
> 
> Thanks.


I find it worth the price to use a Red Cap exiting the train (if you have no luggage checked) or at baggage claim (if you checked luggage). The Red Cap will take you direct to a cab.


----------



## RailFanLNK (Feb 17, 2010)

I took 48 people to CHI two years ago and the most naive and "fear of the city" person we had on our tour got bilked at CUS. DO NOT PREPAY for a cab. It was the same "scam" as Dart 330 talked about. They will meet you as you walk out the station, pretend to be getting you a cab (there not, they are all lined up there anyway) and then our member of our group gave them $10 thinking that was the way it works. ITS NOT! :blink: Personally, I think Chicago cabs are excellent but I do my best now to not use them but use CTA trains and buses. ALOT cheaper!


----------



## Trainmans daughter (Feb 18, 2010)

You took 49 people to Chicago? My gosh, you must be part herd dog!!

When we took our trip last summer (SAC to WAS). our 7 year old granddaughter took charge of flagging down a cab after having breakfast at Lou Michells in Chicago. I didn't know squat about cabs, but she just jumped up and down while furiously waving every time she saw a cab pass by. (I've since learned about looking for the light on the roof!). It didn't take long to catch the attention of an available cab which took us to the Sears Tower (excues me, the Willis Tower). A very fun memory of our trip.


----------



## RailFanLNK (Feb 18, 2010)

Trainman's Daughter, my girlfriend and I pretty much put together a trip for our Singles Ministry at our church. In 2008 we charged $319 total for RT on Amtrak, 4 nights at the HI Hostel, 4 free breakfast's at the hostel, 1 Cubs ticket, 3-Day CTA pass. It was alot of work but worth every minute of our effort....plus I turned on a bunch of people both years to Amtrak and some who have since ridden it again. The same singles ministry is on there way to Glenwood Springs CO on Amtrak this weekend!


----------



## amtrakmichigan (Feb 18, 2010)

Guest said:


> OP here. So, can I use the elevators and still avoid the fake redcaps? We won't have tons of luggage, but keeping an eye on two preschoolers and 2-3 bags would be easier without having to go up steps.
> Sorry about the stupid questions with cabs. In some places I've been some of the "taxis" are just small to midsized cars with almost no trunk space. The front seat is covered with the cabbie's meter & clipboard & stuff. Barely enough room for two full sized adults, let alone with two largish kids besides.



Chicago uses "cab stands" throughout the city, especially in a busy location such as Union Station. This is a place where cabs can wait in line for passengers. I beleave one is located on Canal street at Union station. They are marked with a official city sign (think they are yellow and black on white) that are about the size of a std. street no parking sign. At a cab stand...simpley walk to the front cab and jump in. There may be a small line of people waiting at the station, but it goes pretty quick. If you need a cab and a cab stand is not around, you can hail a cab by standing next to the curb facing traffic then extend your arm out at a 45' angle toward the street and wave it up and down a little. You will find after being in the city for a few minutes that you don't need anybody's help finding a cab in the downtown area. If anybody approaches you and ask if you need a cab....just simply say "no thanks" and keep walking. These are generallly people down on there luck and looking for a handout.

I would say 90% of the cabs in Chicago are Ford Crown Victoria's these vehicles have plenty of room for 3 passengers in the rear and one up front plus ample space for luggage. All of the official junk in Chicago cabs are neatly mounted to the wall ( just like a police car) facing the passengers. The cabbie may have some of his personel things in the front passenger seat, but will happily move it it to the center when if needed.


----------



## frj1983 (Feb 19, 2010)

RailFanLNK said:


> I took 48 people to CHI two years ago and the most naive and "fear of the city" person we had on our tour got bilked at CUS. DO NOT PREPAY for a cab. It was the same "scam" as Dart 330 talked about. They will meet you as you walk out the station, pretend to be getting you a cab (there not, they are all lined up there anyway) and then our member of our group gave them $10 thinking that was the way it works. ITS NOT! :blink: Personally, I think Chicago cabs are excellent but I do my best now to not use them but use CTA trains and buses. ALOT cheaper!


Hate to break the news to you,

But on Feb 7th, the CTA slashed bus and train frequencies bigtime! What used to be a wait of only 4-8 minutes on the EL and maybe 15-20 on the buses has just been doubled and in some cases even tripled. Just be aware of this next time you visit! :angry:


----------

